# inside a six inch curve.



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I was at a track a while ago running my tjets and they had one of those curves that fit inside the six inch curves. It was kinda cool! I can't speak for other people's experiences but I found my cars handled it well. My good slimline was fine also. When I get around to building a track I'm going to get one. How about you guys?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> I was at a track a while ago running my tjets and they had one of those curves that fit inside the six inch curves. It was kinda cool! I can't speak for other people's experiences but I found my cars handled it well. My good slimline was fine also. When I get around to building a track I'm going to get one. How about you guys?


I think 6" Rad. is the smallest I have (??)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pretty sure you're referring to a hairpin curve.

http://www.amazon.com/AFX-Track-Hairpin-Pair-AFX70614/dp/B004LQC5UW

I've never driven on a track that has one, but they seem interesting. I know from hearing other folks on here in the past that they are not everyone's cup of tea...

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

MrT,

I think you're talking about the Tomy hairpin (3" radius curve).









The red/white border is removeable.

Some useful info starts with post#29 and runs to post #45 on 2007's *4'x4' help needed* thread. 

Experiences with T-jets vary from user to user - TJD241 reports that his Tjets run well thru the hairpins (he had a layout with four of them); I'll bet he has the shoes adjusted so they sit flat on the rail for the full length of the step. AFXs and Xtractions seem to have a problem stalling on the hairpin, especially with the long straight "ski" pickup shoes that contact only at the very front. The carefully-scaled diagram below shows how the ski shoes can lose contact and stall the car. This can also happen to any car whose shoes are not properly adjusted for a long contact patch with the rail.









The reason the slot isn't shown centered between the rails is because the hairpin is made that way. 

The AFX/X-trac problem seems to be fixable by replacing or rebending the ski style shoes, and tweaking the other types to make sure they have a long flat contact surface on the rail. 

For more HT threads on the subject, do a Google search for
*Tomy hairpin AFX site:www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/*

Several threads will come up. 

I noticed the _Slot Car Illustrated_ forum has posts on the subject also. Just Google *Tomy hairpin* and you'll see links to them. I haven't read these. 

-- D


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Love mine....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome graphic, Dslot! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

My first AFX set was F1 Team Challenge which had the banked curve, chicane set and the hairpin. With the Turbos that came with the track, the hairpin was never a problem but the older I've got and the more variety of cars I now have, I've come to not enjoy them so much. 

I think it is very much personal preference really. If you like it, brilliant and get one. 

Now if they could work out a way of making the drift action curve powered but with no magnatraction, that would be something I'd like to have!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I got a few of these (from nuther Dave in fact) and used them on a few layouts. I had no real issues with them as far as T Jets. They are safely tucked away for my next table which I hope I have a chance to see some day.  Just no room the way things are set up here, and the basement is an icebox, so that ain't happening.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Dslot, yes the Tomy hairpin is the one I was talking about. There is a club I race at once in while ago that has a ten lane track. If this was added it could be twelve lanes. The track is now supercool. With this added it would ubercool. As for cars other than tjets I don't know how they would work but my cars are fine. Gotta git one. Ed


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

You can have some fun with those hairpin turns and some track pieces from the loop-the-loop.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Whoa!*

Very cool layout . . . and a little out of control.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

That is sick!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

very cool layout


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> Love mine....


Hey, Crimnick,
What's the border material?
And why did you decide to use a wall instead of a border for the curve on the right?
Nice use of the squeeze track.:thumbsup: I probably would not have thought of that.
-- D


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Dslot said:


> Hey, Crimnick,
> What's the border material?


That is black foam rail road bed that has been split in half....I used both O gauge and HO to get two different widths...the larger pieces is the same material... sold as railroad 'parking lot"....sticks down to the felt "grass" really well with white glue....it also comes up easily too...(the track is made to be taken apart and moved....no it isn't "portable")...



> And why did you decide to use a wall instead of a border for the curve on the right?


Perhaps a different view will help......that's just kinda the way it came together....feel free to browse my photo's for full build shots...

Most of the crash wall material on my track is made from 2 inch wide plastic window blind slats...in that area the slat was split down in half on a table saw to get a better scale match....I also added a wall to keep cars from the pit from rolling out onto the high bank outer loop... 





> Nice use of the squeeze track.:thumbsup: I probably would not have thought of that.
> -- D


Thanks...it's as close I could get to a 4 lane squeeze without having a routed track....


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Crimnick said:


> That is black foam rail road bed that has been split in half....I used both O gauge and HO to get two different widths...the larger pieces is the same material... sold as railroad 'parking lot"....sticks down to the felt "grass" really well with white glue....it also comes up easily too...(the track is made to be taken apart and moved....no it isn't "portable")...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is your table?? I found a pic of your layout somewhere on the net searching and am copying the design...now i stumbled across the designer....sweet!
its gonna be 4 lanes when i get the track


----------

